# من هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا



## coptic servant (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*كثيرا ما يسال المسلمون هل من كتب انجيل يوحنا هو نفسه القديس يوحنا تلميذ المسيح والاجابة هي نعم واليكم رد العلامة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط علي وقد قمت بتنسيقه وتلوينه لكي يكون مناسبا للقراءة بالمنتدي*​ 




*انجيل يوحنا كيف كتب و كيف وصل إلينا *​ 

*القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير *​ 




*بعد أن دُونت الأناجيل الثلاثة الولى قبل سنة 70م، دون القديس يوحنا تلميذ الرب والرسول الذى كان أحد التلاميذ الثلاثة المقربين من الرب، بل والتلميذ الذى كان الرب يحبه والذى اتكأ على صدره وقت العشاء، والذى سلمه السيد المسيح والدته وهو على الصليب ليرعاها كأمه. وقد دون الإنجيل فى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى حيث كان التلميذ الوحيد الباقى من تلاميذ الرب على قيد الحياة، فقد سبق أن وعده الرب بالعمر الطويل**(240)*​ 


*. وكان القديس يوحنا بطبيعته مؤهلاً من الروح القدس ليحفظ أعمق كلمات السيد المسيح اللاهوتية والروحية، وقد دون الإنجيل كما قال فى نهايته "وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا إن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكى تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة بأسمه**(241)*​ 



*". ولأنه دون هذا الإنجيل بهدف تأكيد الإيمان بأن يسوع هو "المسيح ابن الله"، كما دونه بعد انتشار الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى بسنوات، لذا فقد تجنب ذكر أكثر ما دُون فيها وركز على تدوين أعمال السيد وأقواله التى تمت فى قانا الجليل واليهودية والسامرة وبيت عنيا وحواراته مع رؤساء اليهود فى أورشليم والهيكل وخطابه الوداعى الطويل بعد العشاء وصلاته الأخيرة قبل القبض عليه، كما دون شهادة يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح كحمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم وكونه ابن الله النازل من السماء. *​ 

*وقد بدأ القديس يوحنا هذا الإنجيل بمقدمة لاهوتية تبرهن كون المسيح "كلمة الله" الأزلى والخالق الذى نزل فى ملء الزمان و"إتخذ جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده**(2**42)"*​ 



*. وقد ركز على تسجيل أقوال المسيح التى تعلن إنه "كلمة الله" و"ابن الله" و"نور العالم" و"مخلص العالم" و"الواحد مع الآب" فى الجوهر والإرادة والعمل، و"الطريق والحق والحياة" و"حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" و"الراعى الصالح" و"الملك السمائى" و"النازل من فوق" و"ماء الحياة" و"خبز الحياة" و"شافى الأمراض الميئوس من شفائها" و"خالق العينين للأعمى" و"محى الميت الذى تعفن جسده" وكلى القدرة الذى لا يستحيل عليه شئ "مهما عمل ذاك (الله الآب) فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك**(243)*​ 




*" وكلى المعرفة الذى لا يخفى عليه شئ، ومرسل الروح القدس، والموجود فى كل مكان، فى السماء وعلى الأرض فى آن واحد، **…** إلخ. ومن ثم فقد وصفه بعض آباء الكنيسة مثل إكليمندس الأسكندرى "بالإنجيل الروحى"، فهو "قدس أقداس" الأناجيل الأربعة بل والعهد الجديد.*​ 



*وكما ركز القديس يوحنا على لاهوت المسيح فقد ركز أنها على ناسوته وإنسانيته وسجل أقوال كثيرة للرب عن تعبه وآلامه وجوعه وعطشه وأكله وشربه وكماله الجسمانى كإنسان مكون من لحم ودم وعظام، وكماله الإنسانى كإنسان مكون من جسد ونفس وروح. *​ 

*فقد سجل القديس يوحنا أقوال السيد وأعماله التى تبرهن على أنه ابن الله وكلمة الله الذاتى الذى نزل من السماء وحل بين البشر فى صورة إنسان بعد أن إتخذ جسداً "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا"، ومن ثم فقد قدم المسيح الإله والإنسان، الإله المتجسد، الذى كان هو ابن الله وكلمة الله وابن الإنسان وآدم الثانى، كلمة الله الذى صار جسداً وابن الإنسان الآتي على سحاب السماء وديان البشرية.*​ 



*وقد دون القديس يوحنا الإنجيل الرابع وكتبه بالروح القدس، والقديس يوحنا هو الوحيد من الإنجيليين الأربعة الذى ذكر ودون أقوال السيد المسيح عن إرساله للروح القدس من الآب، ضمن خطابه الوداعى الطويل بعد العشاء الأخير وأوضح فيه عمل الروح القدس فى التلاميذ والرسل أثناء شهادتهم للمسيح ودوره معهم : "يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم"، "فهو يشهد لى"، "فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق **…** ويخبركم بأمور آتية ذاك يمجدنى لأن يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم**(244)**"*​ 

*. وهذا ما عمل الروح القدس تماماً مع القديس يوحنا أثناء كرازته وعند تدوينه للإنجيل، فقد علمه ما لم يكن يعلمه وذكره بما قاله وعمله الرب وشهد للسيد المسيح ومجده. كان الروح القدس هو ضامن الحق للصورة الإلهية فى الإنجيل الرابع وفى كل العهد الجديد**.*​ 

*هذه الصورة التى لا يمكن لفنان مهما كان إيداعه فى فنه أن يرسمها بدون وحى إلهى وعمل الروح القدس، وقد أصبح الإنجيل الرابع وكل العهد الجديد، كما يقول المؤرخ الكنسى فيليب شاف لغز فى تاريخ الأدب وغير قابل للحل العقلى.*​ 




*وقد آمنت الكنيسة ولمدة ثمانية عشر قرنأ تقريباً على امرأة كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو القديس يوحنا الرسول، تلميذ المسيح الذى كان يحبه إلى امرأة جاء من يدعى إيفانسون **Evanson**الإنجليزى (1792م) وقال بناء على ما تصور إنه اختلاف بين أسلوب سفر الرؤيا وأسلوب الإنجيل الرابع وزعم امرأة هذا الإنجيل لم يكتبه القديس يوحنا بل كتبه فيلسوف أفلاطونى من القرن الثانى، وانقسمت أراء النقاد بعد ذلك ودار بينهم صراع ما تزال آثاره موجودة**.*​ 
*وتلقف أراء النقاد هذه بعض المهتمين بدراسة مقارنة الأديان فى الشرق دون امرأة يهتموا بالمرة بالبراهين التى قدمها علماء الكنيسة أو بما تطورت إليه أراء هؤلاء النقاد بعد ذلك لأنها لا تحقق أهدافهم. وقد تراجع النقاد ومن تبعهم من العلماء عن هذه الآراء أمام البراهين الساطعة التى تأكدت تباعاً حتى وصلوا إلى حقيقة هامة ومجمع عليها.*​ 


*وهى أن هذا الإنجيل، الرابع وثيق الصلة بالقديس يوحنا ولا يبعد عنه بأى حال من الأحوال، فقد خرج من دائرته ومن تسليمه ومن تعليمه. وانقسمت أراء هؤلاء النقاد والعلماء إلى ثلاثة اتجاهات كلها تبدأ من القديس يوحنا وتنتهى إليه، وهى : *​ 

*أن القديس يوحنا قد كتب هذا الإنجيل بمعونة أحد تلاميذه الذين كانوا معه، وهذا التلميذ لم يذكر اسمه وتحت ضغط القديس يوحنا لم يجعل أسمه، اسم القديس يوحنا، واضحاً فى طيات الكتاب.*​ 

*أن واحداً من تلاميذ القديس يوحنا قد جمع هذا الإنجيل واستخدم فى ذلك مذكرات أو مواعظ القديس يوحنا التى سمعها منه.*
*إنه كانت هناك مدرسة أسمها مدرسة يوحنا انتشرت فيها أفكار ومواعظ ومذكرات القديس يوحنا عن السيد المسيح، وهذه المدرسة هى المسئولة عن جمع هذا الإنجيل وكتابته.*​ 
*ولكننا نؤمن إيمان راسخ مبنى على الحق والواقع ومؤيد بالدليل والبرهان على أن مدون هذا الإنجيل، الرابع، وكاتبه بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا، وبنفسه، سواء كان قد كتبه بقلمه أو أملاه على أحد تلاميذه.*​ 


*1- البرهان الخارجى على امرأة كاتب الإنجيل هو القديس يوحنا :*
*والبرهان الخارجى على امرأة القديس يوحنا هو مدون الإنجيل الرابع يتأكد لنا من الانتشار الواسع واستخدام آباء الكنيسة له منذ نهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثانى وكذلك انتشاره فى أوساط الهراطقة واستخدام أعداء المسيحية والوثنيين له، وكذلك ترجمته إلى أقدم الترجمات (السريانية واللاتينية والقبطية) ووجوده فى أقدم المخطوطات القديمة، بل أن أقدم مخطوطة للعهد الجديد على الإطلاق هى لهذا الإنجيل وترجع لما بين 117 و135م.*​ 



*أولاً : الآباء الرسوليين :*
*كان مضمون وجوهر الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فى فكر هؤلاء الآباء وعقولهم، وعلى الرغم من انهم لم يقتبسوا من آياته مباشرة إلا أنهم استخدموا جوهرها ومضمونها مما يدل على وجود الإنجيل نفسه فى محيطهم ووسطهم.*​ 


*(1)- إكليمندس الرومانى (95م)** : والذى نجد فى رسالته إلى كورنثوس أربعة نصوص متأثرة بصورة واضحة بآيات الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا : *
*"يتمجد اسم الرب الحقيقى الوحيد" (1:43) مع يو 28:12 "أيها الآب مجد إسمك" يو 3:17 "أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك". *
*"من كان له حب فى المسيح فليحفظ وصايا المسيح" (1:49) مع يو 15:14 "إن كنتم تحبونى فأحفظوا وصاياى". *
*يسوع أعطى من جسده من أجل أجسادنا" (6:49) مع يو 51:16 "والخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم". *
*"طهرنا بتطهير حقك" (2:60) مع يو 17ك17 "قدسهم فى حقك".*​ 


*(2)- رسالة برنابا (حوالى 100م) :** يستخدم كاتب الرسالة نفس فكر المسيح فى حديثه مع نيقوديموس فى شرح العلاقة الرمزية بين الحية النحاسية التى رفعها موسى فى البرية وبين مجد المسيح على الصليب "فقال لهم موسى : عندما يلسع أحدكم فليتقدم من الحية المرفوعة على الخشبة وليأمل فى إيمان بأنه رغم ميته قادرة أن تعطى حياة وسيخلص فى الحال. وفعلوا هكذا. فى هذا أيضا لديكم مجد يسوع ثانية، لأن كل الأشياء فيه وله" (17:12) مع يو 14:3 "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى امرأة يرفع ابن الإنسان".*​ 



*(3)- أغناطيوس الأنطاكى :** تلميذ بطرس الرسول وقد استخدم جوهر آيات القديس يوحنا ونفس لغته يقول فى رسالته إلى مجنيسيا (1:7) "وكما كان الرب متحداً مع الآب ولم يفعل شيئاً بدونه سواء بذاته أو من خلال الرسل، كذلك أنتم لا تفعلوا شيئاً بدون الأسقف والقسوس" مع يو 19:5 "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" يو 28:8 "ولست أفعل شيئاً من نفسى بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمنى أبى".*​ 
*ويقول فى رسالته إلى روما "رئيس هذا العالم يريد أن يخطفنى **…** لا يوجد فىّ نار الحب للأشياء المادية ولكن فقط ماء حى **…** أريد خبز الله الذى هو جسد يسوع المسيح". وهذه التعبيرات "رئيس هذا العالم"، "ماء حى"، "خبز الله" مأخوذة من أقوال السيد المسيح المدونة فى الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا (يو 30:14؛ 31:12؛ 11:16؛ 10:4؛ 38:7؛ 36:36). ويقول فى الرسالة إلى فيلادلفيا (1:9) "هو باب الآب" مع يو 9:10 "أنا هو الباب".*​ 

*ويقول فى الرسالة إلى أفسس (1:6) "لأن كل من يرسله رب البيت ليدبر شئونه يجب امرأة نقبله كما نقبل الذى أرسله" مع يو 20:13 "الذى يقبل من أرسله يقبلنى. والذى يقبلنى يقبل الذى أرسلنى".*​ 


*(4)- كتاب الراعى الهرماس (100-145م)** : يستخدم روح وجوهر الإنجيل فى قوله "لا يقدر الإنسان أن يدخل ملكوت الله إلا من خلال اسم أبنه، الذى هو محبوبه **…** الباب هو ابن الله، هذا هو المخل الوحيد للرب. لا يمكن لإنسان امرأة يدخل إليه إلا من خلال أبنه" (مثل 9ف 5:2) مع يو 6:14 "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى".*
*ويقول فى مثل 5 ف 3:6 "عندما طهر خطايا الشعب أراهم طريق الحياة وأعطاهم الناموس الذى تسلمه من أبيه".*​ 



*(5)- الدياديكية (100م) :** والتى نجد فيها ظلال الإنجيل الرابع إذ أن كليهما يستخدمان لغة واحدة فى الافخارستيا، وقد جاء فيها "وكما أن هذا الخبز كان منثوراً فوق الجبال ولكنه جمع معاً وصار خبزاً واحداً" (4:9) مع يو 52:11 "ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد"، وجاء "نقدم لك الشكر أيها الآب القدوس من اجل أسمك القدوس الذى جعلته يسكن فى قلوبنا" مع يو 11:17 "أيها الآب القدوس أحفظه فى أسمك".*​ 

*وجاء فى (5:10) "تذكر يا رب كنيستك لتخلصها من كل شر وتكملها فى حبك" مع يو 15:17 "أسأل **…** أن تحفظهم من الشرير **…** ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به".*​ 

*ثانياً : تلاميذ القديس يوحنا (الشيوخ)** :*
*يقول إريناؤس أسقف ليون (**Adr. Haer**. 2:22**) وينقل عنه يوسابيوس القيصرى أن القديس يوحنا سلم لتلاميذه، الشيوخ، الإنجيل مكتوباً "جميع الشيوخ الذين رافقوا يوحنا تلميذ الرب فى آسيا يحملون الشهادة أن يوحنا سلمه (أى الإنجيل) إليهم. لأنه بقى معهم حتى حكم تراجان**(245)**".*​ 

*ومن هؤلاء التلاميذ بوليكاربوس الذى أقتبس من رسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى وكانت روح الإنجيل متجلية بوضوح فى رسالته.*​ 


*ثالثاً: البردية **إيجرتون** 2 **Pap. Egerton 2**:*
*والتى يرى غالبيه العلماء إنها ترجع لنهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثانى وأكثرهم تطرفاً رجع بها إلى ما قبل سنه 150م، ومحفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى بلندن وتتكون من ورقتين وثالثه تالفة وتحتوى على نصوص من الأناجيل الأربعة منها أربعه نصوص تتطابق مع ( يوحنا 39:5، 45، 29:9، 30:7، 39:10 ) وهذه هى: "قال ( يسوع ) لحكام الشعب هذه الكلمة فتشوا الكتب التى تظنون أن لكم فيها حياه. فهى التى تشهد لى"، " لا تظنوا إنى جئت لأشكوكم إلى الآب، يوجد الذى يشكوكم وهو موسى الذى عليه رجاؤكم"، "نحن نعلم إن موسى كلمه الله، وأما أنت فلا نعلم ( من أين أنت ) فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم لقد قام الاتهام الآن على عدم إيمانكم..."، لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى لآبائكم".*​ 

*رابعاً: مخطوطة جون ريلاندز ( ب 52 ) **P 52**:*
*والتى تحتوى على ( يوحنا 31:18 **–** 34، 37-38) وقد اكتشفت فى صحراء الفيوم بمصر سنه 1935م ويؤرخها معظم العلماء بسنه 125م، وهى من أقوى الأدلة على سرعة وكثافة انتشار الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وعلى إنه قد كتب قبل نهاية القرن الأول، فإذا كان الإنجيل قد كتب فى أفسس بآسيا الصغرى وأنتشر فى مصر فى مثل هذا التاريخ، فهذا يعنى إنه كتب قبل ذلك على الأقل بحوالى 30 سنه أو أكثر.*​ 



*خامساً: يوستينوس الشهيد** :*
*والذى كتب فى النصف الأول من القرن الثانى والذى يعتبر اقتباسه من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا برهاناً حاسماً على انتشار هذا الإنجيل فى بداية القرن الثانى وبالتالى وجوده قبل ذلك فى نهاية القرن الأول. وقد حاول بعض النقاد أن يبطلوا هذا البرهان، الذى برهن عليه بصوره حاسمة وقاطعه ساندى **Sanday** فى إنجلترا وعذار ابوت **Ezra Abbot** فى أمريكا، ولم يستطيعوا.*​ 

*وفيما يلى أهم اقتباساته من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، وإن كان يعتمد على الذاكرة فى اقتباسه أكثر من النقل من الإنجيل مباشرة: *
*يقول فى الدفاع 61:1 "لأن المسيح قال أيضاً: أن لم تولدوا ثانية لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات، وهذا يعنى إنه من المستحيل لأولئك الذين ولدوا مرة أن يدخلوا أرحام أمهاتهم".*​ 



*وهذا النص مأخوذ مباشرة من ( يوحنا 3:3-5) "إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله. قال له نيقوديموس كيف يمكن الإنسان أن يولد وهو شيخ؟ ألعله يقدر أن يدخل بطن أمه ثانيه ويولد؟ أجاب يسوع**…** أن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله".*​ 




*وقد حاول بعض النقاد أن يوهموا بأن يوستينوس قد استعان بما جاء فى (متى 3:18) "أن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات"، ولكن هذه المحاوله باءت بالفشل لأن نص يوستينوس ينفق فى المعنى والمضمون والنص مع القديس يوحنا لأن كليهما يتكلمان عن الولاده الآباء من الماء والروح، كما أن يوستينوس يلمح لقول نيقوديموس عن فكره الرجوع لبطن الأم أو الأرحام، فى حين أن نص الإنجيل للقديس متى يتكلم عن البساطه ونقاوه القلب، إذ يقول "فى تلك الساعه تقدم التلاميذ إلى يسوع قائلين فمن هو أعظم فى ملكوت السموات.*​ 



*فدعا يسوع إليه ولداً وأقامه فى وسطهم. وقال الحق أقول لكم إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات. فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الأعظم فى ملكوت السموات" (متى 1:18-4).*​ 



*جاء فى حوار 88 "ولكنه (يوحنا المعمدان) صاح لهم: أنا لست المسيح، بل صوت صارخ، لأن الذى هو أقوى منى سيأتى الذى لست بمستحق أن أحمل حذاءه". وهذا النص مأخوذ من (يوحنا 20:1و 43) "وأقر أنى لست المسيح.. أنا صوت صارخ فى البرية" و (ع27) "هو الذى يأتى بعدى الذى صار قدامى الذى لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه".*​ 



*وبرغم تقارب نص يوستينوس مع الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، إلا إنه متفق بصوره أدق وأقوى مع القديس يوحنا لأنه استخدم عبارات جاءت فى الإنجيل الرابع فقد "أنا لست المسيح"، "لأن الذى هو أقوى منى سيأتى".*​ 

*جاء فى دفاع 63:1 "لا يعرفون الآب ولا الأبن، أى اليهود، وهذا يتفق مع ما جاء فى (يوحنا 19:8) "لستم تعرفوننى أنا ولا أبى" و (يوحنا 3:16) "لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفونى". *
*جاء فى دفاع 22:1 أن المسيح "شفى كل المقعدين والمشلولين والذين ولدوا عميان" ولم تذكر.*​ 




*الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى أن المسيح شفى أحد المولودين عميان، بل هذا ما جاء فى الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فقط وبه فصل كامل (ص9) عن المولود أعمى الذى صنع له عينان من طين.*​ 


*جاء فى دفاع 13:1 "معلمنا هذه الأمور هو يسوع المسيح ولد لهذا الغرض أيضاً وصلب فى حكم بيلاطس البنطى"، واضح هنا إنه يشير لقول المسيح لبيلاطس "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم" (37:18).*​ 



*جاء فى دفاع 66 "تعلمنا أن الخبز والخمر كانا جسد ودم يسوع الذى صار جسداً" والعبارة الأخيرة "صار جسداً" مأخوذة مباشرة من (يوحنا 14:1) "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا"*​ 
*. *
*جاء فى دفاع 60:1 "أخذ موسى بإلهام الله وتأثيره نحاس وصنع (الحية) على شكل الصليب"، وفى (حوار 91) يشير إلى الحية النحاسية كرمز للصلب والصليب، ويقول أن الحية النحاسية لم تكن هى سبب نجاة من لدغتهم الحيات بل كانت مقصودة "لخلاص أولئك الذين يؤمنون أن الموت قد أعلن أنه سيأتى فى الحية خلال الذى سيصلب" لأن الله "أرسل أبنهُ للعالم ليُصلب. لأن روح النبوة فى موسى لم تعلمنا أن نؤمن بالحية".*​ 

*وهذا مبنى على قول السيد المسيح الذى جاء فى (يوحنا 14:3) "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع أبن الإنسان لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل له الحياة الأبدية".*​ 

*وهناك برهان حاسم يؤكد لنا وجود الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بين يدى يوستينوس، وهذا البرهان الحاسم هو شرحه لعقيدة "الكلمة **Logos**" كما جاء فى مقدمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا تماماً.*​ 


*ا- يقول فى دفاع 23:1** "يسوع المسيح بمعنى أوضح هو أبن الله الوحيد كونه كلمته (**Logos**) وبكر قوته الذى خلق كل شئ وأقامه به".*
*ب- ويقول فى 63:1** "كلمة (**Logos**) الله هو ابنه**…**".*
*جـ- ويقول فى 13:2** "نعبد ونحب الكلمة (**Logos**) الذى من الله وغير المولود وغير المنطوق به، فقد صار بشراً لأجلنا".*
*د- ويقول فى 5:1** "الكلمة (**Logos**) ذاته الذى اتخذ شكلاً وصار بشراً ودعى يسوع المسيح".*
*و- ويقول فى 6:2**. "الكلمة الذى كان معه أيضاً".*
*وهذه التعبيرات "الكلمة" و "أبن الله الوحيد"، الذى خلق كل شئ وأقامه به" و "صار بشرأً" و "إتخذ شكلاً وصار بشراً" خاصة بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، وكلها مأخوذة من الإصحاح الأول. ونظراً للتطابق التام بين هذه النصوص فقد أقر كثيرون من النقاد بصحة استشهاد يوستينوس بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا.*​ 



*سادساً: هيراكليون وتفسير الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا:*
*كتب هذا الرجل الهيرطوقى، الذى أشرنا إليه أعلاه، تفسيراً للإنجيل يوحنا فى النصف الأول من القرن الثانى، هذا التفسير علق عليه أوريجانوس فيما بعد. وهذا يدل على انتشار الإنجيل فى بداية القرن الثانى بصورة واسعة حتى دعت الحاجة لتفسير آياته. ويعلق على ذلك أحد العلماء ويعدى فولكمار **Volkmar** بقوله "أيها الإله العظيم إذا كان قد تألف تفسيراً لإنجيل يوحنا فيما بين 125 و 155م ومثل هذا التفسير قد حفظ منه أوريجانوس قطعاً معتبرة، فماذا يبقى لنا للمناقشة ؟".*​ 

*سابعاً: ثاؤفيلس أسقف إنطاكية (170-180م):*
*الذى أقتبس من الإنجيل لقديس يوحنا بالاسم "فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله، كقول يوحنا، الذى كان أحد الرجال حاملى الروح القدس"**(246)**.*​ 

*ثامناً: إيريناؤس أسقف ليون:*
*والذى تعتبر شهادته حاسمة ولا جدال فيها لأنه تسلمها من بوليكاريثوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا مباشرة. وكانت شهادته هى شهادة الكنيسة الجامعة فقد كانت مبنية على الرسول يوحنا ذاته الذى لم يكن بينهما سوى حلقة واحدة فقط.*​ 



*ونظراً لما لشهادته من قيمة فقد حاول النقاد بكل جهدهم أن يقللوا من شأنه ولكنهم فشلوا فشلاً ذريعاً أمام مركزه التاريخى وما كان لديه من وسائل ووثائق كتب بناء على ما جاء فيها دفاعه عن العقيدة فى كتبه ضد الهراطقة. ويقول عن كتابة القديس يوحنا للإنجيل الرابع "نشر يوحنا تلميذ الرب الذى اتكأ على صدره الإنجيل عندما كان فى أفسس فى أسيا".*​ 



*وقد شهد أيضاً لكتابة القديس يوحنا للإنجيل الرابع تاتيان تلميذ يوستينوس الذى ضم آياته فى كتابه الدياتسرون والوثيقة الموراتورية وترتليان فى شمال أفريقيا وأكليمندس الأسكندرى وأوريجانوس وغيرهم من آباء كنيسة الآرامي ويوسابيوس فى قيصرية وجيروم فى روما وغيرهم من آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها فى القرن الأولى.*​ 

*تاسعاً: شهادة الكتب الأبوكريفية والهراطقة وأعداء المسيحية**:*
*وما يدل على إن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قد كتب ونشر فى نهاية القرن الأول هو انتشاره بصورة واسعة ووجوده فى أيدى كُتاب الكتب الأبوكريفية والهراطقة وأيضاً الوثنيين الذين هاجموا المسيحية.*​ 

*(1)- العظات الكليمندية** : والتى كتبت فى بداية القرن الثانى، والتى أشارت إلى الأناجيل الأربعة بعبارة "أناجيلنا"، ثم اقتبست النصوص التالية من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا:*
*"خرافى تسمع صوتى" وأيضاً "أنا هو باب الحياة، الذى يدخل بى يدخل إلى الحياة" **Hom. 3:52** (يو 7:10،3،9).*​ 


*"أجاب رّبنا على الذين سألوه بخصوص الرجل الأعمى منذ ولادته، الذى وهب له البصر، والذين سألوا أن كان هذا الرجل قد أخطأ أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى، فأجاب لا هذا الرجل أخطأ ولا أبواه، بل لكى تظهر بواسطته قوة معالجاً خطايا الجهل**…**" **hom. 19** وهذا ما جاء فى (يوحنا 2:9،3).*​ 



*(2)- كتاب البطاركة الأثنى عشر:** والذى كتب فى بداية القرن الثانى وقبل الدمار الثانى لأورشليم سنة 130م هذا الكتاب يتحدث عن المسيح بألقابه التالية "نور العالم"، "المخلص"، "ابن الله"، "الأبن الوحيد"، "حمل الله"، "الله الآتى فى الجسد" ويقول "الروح يشهد للحق" وهذه كلها مأخوذة مباشرة من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا.*​ 
*(3)- مونتانوس** الذى ظهر فى فريجيا سنة 140م وزعم أنه اللوجوس والباراقليط بناء على ما جاء فى الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا. ويرى العلماء إنه كتب فيما بين 120 و 140م.*​ 

*(4)- مارسيون (140م)** الذى قبل الإنجيل للقديس لوقا ورفض الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى، يقول ترتليان مؤكداً وجود الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فى أيامه وقبل أيامه "إذا لم ترفض الكتابات المعارضة لنظامك فقد كان هناك إنجيل يوحنا ليقنعك"**(247)**. وأكد فى رده عليه أنه كان يعرفه ولكنه رفضه**(248)**.*​ 



*(5)- فالنتينوس (136- 155م)** الذى تأثر كثيراً بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وأقتبس منه (5:3،6، 12:9، 11:14) ويقول لإيرناؤس أن أتباع فالنتينوس "يفندون أنفسهم فى المسألة الأكمل للإنجيلى بحسب يوحنا"**(249)**.*​ 



*(6)- باسيليدس (117 **–** 138م)** : يقول العلامة هيبوليتوس أن باسيليدس أقتبس من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قوله "كان النور الحقيقى الذى ينير كل إنسان آتياً إلى العالم"**(250)** يقول متى ارنولد **M. Arnold** فى كتابه "الله والكتاب المقدس" أن باسيليدس كان أمامه الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا (سنة 125م).*​ 



*(7)- الاوفايتس** والذى يقول عنهم إيرناؤس أنهم من أقدم الجماعات الغنوسية ويتحدث عنهم كأسلاف مدرسة فالنتينوس "آبائها وأمهاتها"**(251)**. ويقول عنهم هيبوليتوس أنهم من أقدم الغنوسيين، ويقول أنهم استخدموا شهادات من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وهى (يوحنا 6:3،3:1،4،1:2-11، مع إشارات قوية إلى *
*ص35:6،21:8،33:13،9:10،21:4،21:9) ويقتبس أجزاء من كتب **The Peratae** التى تقتبس تكراراً من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا**(252)**.*​ 



*(8)- كلسس الأبيقورى**: هاجم المسيحية سنة 178م ورد عليه فيما بعد أوريجانوس، وقد هاجم الأناجيل الأربعة والفكر المسيحى والعقيدة المسيحية ككل وأقتبس كثيراً من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا تضمنها رد أوريجانوس عليه. ويدل وجود الإنجيل بين يدى هذا الرجل الوثنى سنة 178م على أن هذا الإنجيل كان منتشراً قبل أيامه بكثير.*​ 


*عاشراً: قانون أسفار العهد الجديد:*
*كان للإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مكانة ثابتة بين الأناجيل الأربعة التى لم يشك أحد مطلقاً فى وحيها وقانونيتها، فقد وُجد فى أقدم المجموعات، وفى أقدم الترجمات، فقد ترجم إلى السريانية واللاتينية والقبطية فى أقدم ترجماتها، ووجد فى قوائم الكتب القانونية الموحى بها والمقدسة، وأقرته جميع المجامع التى ناقشت قوائم الأسفار القانونية.*​ 
*الحادي عشر: اقدم المخطوطات*​*ومن أقدم ما يقدم كبرهان حاسم على كتابة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فى القرون الأولى وانتشاره بكثافة فى بداية القرن الثانى هو أن أقدم المخطوطات التى وجدت هى لهذا الإنجيل الرابع فتوجد له البردية (ب52) وترجع لما بين 117 و 135م والبردية (ب66) وترجع لسنة 150م وتشتمل على الإنجيل بالكامل عدا بعض أجزاء تلفت صفحاتها، والبردية (ب75) وترجع لسنة 180م وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا والإنجيل للقديس لوقا، والبردية (ب45) وترجع لسنة 220م وتحتوى على أجزاء من الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل*

*.*
*وهكذا تدل جميع الأدلة والبراهين على أن الإنجيل الرابع قد كُتب فى نهاية القرن الأول وكان منتشراً وبصورة كبيرة فى بداية القرن الثانى، وكان موجوداً مع أباء الكنيسة والهراطقة وأعداء الكنيسة، وأنه لم يشك أحد ولو للحظة أن مدونه وكاتبه بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا الحبيب تلميذ السيد المسيح ورسوله*


----------



## نداء الحق (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*حُرر بواسطة My Rock 
لتدني مستوى الحوار على الصعيد الأدبي و العلمي
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

(20 *فَالْتَفَتَ بُطْرُسُ وَنَظَرَ التِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ يَتْبَعُهُ وَهُوَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي اتَّكَأَ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَقْتَ الْعَشَاءِ وَقَالَ: « يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُكَ؟» *
21 فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هَذَا قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ وَهَذَا مَا لَهُ؟» 
22 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟ اتْبَعْنِي أَنْتَ». 
23 *فَذَاعَ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ بَيْنَ الإِخْوَةِ: إِنَّ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذَ لاَ يَمُوتُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ يَسُوعُ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بَلْ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟*». 
24 *هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ.)*


*و كل تلاميذ المسيح ماتوا قتلا الا يوحنا بن زبدي او يوحنا الحبيب*

*مات حوالي سنه 100 ميلاديا بعد بلوغه من العمر ارذله و بعد ان كتب هذا الانجيل و سفر الرؤيا*


----------



## حمورابي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مَوضوعّ يُشكر عليهَ . 
شُكراً لك coptic servant 
وجزيل الشُكر لحضرت القُمص عَبدّ المَسيحّ


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

تم حذف المداخلات التي تشتت الموضوع .


----------

